# Mac at 6 months!



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hiya,

I've just updated my albums of Mac on my profile. There's LOADS there! Proud Mummy? That's me! 

Feel free to have a look! :thumbup:
There's 2 albums now - 12 weeks to 6 months and now 6 months to 12 months. He was 6 months yesterday.

This is the sight that I get up to most mornings! Mac loves his bed and sometimes I even have to wake him up!









Here's the 6 months ones:






























Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's one more from the 6 month album:









Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw he's growing into a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Brackensmum (Mar 26, 2010)

Mac is absolutely gorgeous!!
Love the pics


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awww beautiful - lovely boyx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

oh wow! cant believe he is 6 months old already! 

he is growing into one handsome looking boy! my maggie would love to meet him im sure


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aw he's growing into a gorgeous boy!!





Brackensmum said:


> Mac is absolutely gorgeous!!
> Love the pics





GillyR said:


> awww beautiful - lovely boyx


Aww thank you all! I keep thinking his growing has slowed down as I don't notice it as much now but then I look at the photos just a few weeks ago and I see it. My Mum sees him every Monday and is always shocked at the size of him. He's a big boy!

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> oh wow! cant believe he is 6 months old already!
> 
> he is growing into one handsome looking boy! my maggie would love to meet him im sure


I know! It's gone by so quick! I remember looking at him and pics of Maggie and thinking it would be ages before he's that big!

Oh he would love her too but he would completely torment poor Maggie! He's such a daft, hyper boy! He's the one at the puppy class that's let off the lead last!  Hoping he calms down with age. Don't get me wrong I love the energy and fun we get with him but I don't think visitors share the same enthusiasm when he wants to sit on them for cuddles! lol!

Hows Maggie doing? Have you got any recent pics on? I love looking at everyones pics - I'm so nosey! 

Laura


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hes gorgoeus!!! :001_wub: what a charmer... :001_wub:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes soooo cute!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

very handsome!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Hes gorgoeus!!! :001_wub: what a charmer... :001_wub:


Thank you! I think he knows that he is too! lol! I say he's getting big but he would still be teeny to what you're used to! 



Sarahnorris said:


> hes soooo cute!





corrine3 said:


> very handsome!


Thank you!

Laura


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

He's gawgus xxx Love him!
.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> He's gawgus xxx Love him!
> .


Thank you! I do too so you'd have to fight me for him! 

Laura


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

my my what a stunning boy and a beautiful coat


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> my my what a stunning boy and a beautiful coat


Thank you!

I spoke to the vet when he was last getting wormed about him scratching all the time. I had given him the flea treatment and was checking him every two minutes and was really paranoid. She said it wasn't fleas just that his adult coat was coming through quite dry and to try cod liver oil. I bought the solvitax stuff in the bottle and he gets a little of that every morning and it's made a huge difference to him! My Mum and Dad's collie x gsd suffers from dry skin especially when getting winter coat/getting rid of winter coat and the oil made a difference to her too. Doesn't cost much at all.

Laura


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

well his coat looks super


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> well his coat looks super


Thank you!

Laura


----------

